

CSS Only Macbook Air - binarydreams
http://cssdeck.com/labs/css-only-macbook-air

======
nikolakirev
Looks great! I can highlight the"MacBook Air" label below the screen. Is it
possible to use the  (alt+shift+K) symbol for the Apple logo?

------
neoberg
Thanks all, I'm Burak Can; creator of this. nikolakirev, it's possible but i'm
not sure if this symbol is available in windows computers?

------
quackerhacker
WOW! You only have 2 assets (the screen image and the logo)...amazing! This
inspires me to re-study CSS3's infinite animation! MAD PROPS!

------
tanousjm
I can barely get my 'Hello World' program to work...

------
tharshan09
This is impressive.

------
wellsjohnston
Why?

